# Very fast Peach crumble



## Guest (Dec 13, 1999)

Spread canned,drained peaches in shallow dish. Cover with cinnamon instant oatmeal, and brown sugar, and bake in oven at around 300 degrees until brown sugar melts.


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Love easy recipes, sounds good, thank's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 1999)

Hilary,That does sound good......Thanks....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Will quick oats work? It's not instant, but it's quicker to cook than regular oatmeal. That takes about 3 minutes to cook with boiling water on the stove. I can always add cinnamon.


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Bumping, so maybe someone can answer my previous question (that never got answered). Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2000)

Spirit, it is not my recipe, but I think Instant Oatmeal you just add hot water too. The Quick Oatmeal has to be boiled, and may not cook properly in this recipe. Hope this helps.


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

It does. Thanks, Lou!


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

This sounds so yummy...thanx for the recipe!!


----------

